# Pundamilla Nyererei - Python Island aquascaping q.



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have 3 pundamilla nyererei-python island in a 40gal long and they are terrorizing the rest of my fish! Especially the sunshine peacocks. I plan to move the pun.nyer. to a tank by themselves but am wondering what would be the best substrate to bring out their colors? or maybe the type of bulb matters more?

They currently are under an AquaGlo bulb and over varied tan/brown gravel with dark rocks. Their color looks pretty good but I want them to really catch your eye. Any suggestions or photos of yours? :fish: :fish:


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a trio of Pun. Neyereri Python Island's in a tank with my Benga Peacocks. They all get along great. I have had both the peaocks and the Python Islad's breedind pretty regularly. Here is a pic of My Male.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

small gravel/sand /crushed coral substrate and lots of rock work. p, nyereri in the natural habitat inhabit rocky areas with crevasas. i keep a trio of 1 male 2 femae in a 100 gal with lotfs of rock along with greman reds, tiawan reef, and some ngorga, no problems its like they cant even see eachother.
three male p. nyerei will first establish dominance in the tank then start with each other o infighting.


----------

